

“Growth Hacking for Android” Tutorial – Part 1 - Saied
http://blog.fabgate.co/growth-hacking-for-android-let-the-user-invite-her-friends-part-1/

======
Saied
Hi there!

I have written the first part of an Android tutorial. It is about letting the
user invite her friends to use an App by accessing the contact list on the
phone.

If there is anything I can optimize, please let me know. Questions are also
welcome.

Cheers!

